# Focal SQ Demonstration CD's



## HoeBag (Dec 4, 2007)

found these online after many hours of searching. i figured some of yall would want these to test your sq systems. this is vol 1-6. the music files are in .ape so youll need a converter for mp3 or a program that burns .ape

vol 1 http://www.avaxhome.ws/music/jazz/focal_jmlab_disc_1.html
vol 2 http://www.avaxhome.ws/music/jazz/focal_tools_cd.html <-- they say this is vol 2, but im not sure
vol 3 http://www.avaxhome.ws/music/jazz/focal_jmlab_3.html
vol 4 http://www.avaxhome.ws/music/pop/focal_jmlab_4.html
vol 5 http://www.avaxhome.ws/music/jazz/focal_jmlab_5.html
vol 6 http://www.avaxhome.ws/music/jazz/focal_jmlab_6.html

the pw to the .rar files is www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## 00poop6x (Jan 20, 2007)

That's where I got them from a few months ago.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

do you know a program that will do the conversion


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

www.foobar200.org

Was the one I just Dl'd and used 

Thanks Hoebag....


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

whats the password for? and what are yall using to simply play these files on your computer?


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

BassBaller5, once you unrar the files it will ask you for the password to continue. Dl'd all the files into one directly then click the first file, you will have an unrar window pop up and when you try to extract the .rar it will ask the PW first.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

sweet! i already have 3 of the cd's


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

BMWturbo said:


> BassBaller5, once you unrar the files it will ask you for the password to continue. Dl'd all the files into one directly then click the first file, you will have an unrar window pop up and when you try to extract the .rar it will ask the PW first.


I saved all the .rar files for disk 1 in a folder on my desktop, then used winace to extract with the password. Part 1 extracted OK, but I get "bad block error" and "unable to extract correctly" on all of the other three parts .

I was stoked to have found these. Any ideas?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

BMWturbo said:


> BassBaller5, once you unrar the files it will ask you for the password to continue. Dl'd all the files into one directly then click the first file, you will have an unrar window pop up and when you try to extract the .rar it will ask the PW first.


hmm... it opened a window saying windows cant find a program to use with this file..


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

BassBaller5 said:


> hmm... it opened a window saying windows cant find a program to use with this file..


It will ask you "do you want to search the web for a program to open the file?" and will probably lead you to either winace (what I used, unsuccessfully) or winrar- even winzip has .rar support now...


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine just went to winzip...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

winzip works for the .rar file, and then unzips it to a .wv file. what then?


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

BigRed said:


> winzip works for the .rar file, and then unzips it to a .wv file. what then?


Then use foobar. Open the .cue file, not the .wv file. Select all the tracks, right click, and select "convert". This will split out all the tracks into separate files instead of one big continuous one.

By the way, you will have to download a plug-in from the foobar website to be able to convert the .ape files for the other Focal CDs. Only the first CD or two have the .wv filetype.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

when you go to foobar, it appears to be a site for lots of conversion softwares. which one?


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

BigRed said:


> when you go to foobar, it appears to be a site for lots of conversion softwares. which one?


http://www.foobar2000.org/
Click the "download" link at the top of the page.
Then click the link "optional components" to the right to get the plug-in for the .ape files. Once you download the zip file, extract the compressed file to the "components" subfolder in the foobar directory.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

got it. thanks


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

now how do you get it to a cd? is it in .wav format or mp3?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

When I downloaded all for parts, all the tracks were in one loooong track.

I had to use Nero wave editor to split and save the tracks separately. That's after I converted it to wav from foobar2000


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

James Bang said:


> When I downloaded all for parts, all the tracks were in one loooong track.
> 
> I had to use Nero wave editor to split and save the tracks separately. That's after I converted it to wav from foobar2000


If you open the .cue file in foobar and NOT the .wv or .ape file, foobar will split the tracks out for you.


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

BigRed said:


> now how do you get it to a cd? is it in .wav format or mp3?


In foobar, when you right click on the track files and click "convert" a menu pops up with a drop down at the top to select the file type to convert to. WAV is the default in mine, and that's what I use. I don't know what other choices may be in the drop down since I haven't looked.

Once you have the wav files you can burn them to CD with any program you choose.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dewi1219 said:


> If you open the .cue file in foobar and NOT the .wv or .ape file, foobar will split the tracks out for you.


awesome. That'll make things easier.


----------



## LauZaIM (Feb 20, 2008)

I wish these were hosted on a site not so...crappy.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I opened disc 2 in foobar with the cue file. it did seperate, but when I went to convert to .wav it gave me an error.  help......


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Did it take you guys like forever to download the files


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> do you know a program that will do the conversion



dbpoweramp is free and has codecs for everyknown format. I use it for everything including conversion to mp3. It actually uses the LAME mp3 encoder for mp3 conversion. "wv" is wavepack. 

Convert the audio files to .wav format.
Edit the .cue file using notepad and change the extension of the filename from .wv to .wav.
Open the .cue file using Nero and brun the CD.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks snaimpally I just went ahead and got the foobar and winzip and they seem to be handling the process with no problem. Do you really need to download all 4 files because I don't even unzip the last 3 files and it still works


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> Did it take you guys like forever to download the files


It took me forever and a day.


Coheednme13 said:


> Thanks snaimpally I just went ahead and got the foobar and winzip and they seem to be handling the process with no problem. Do you really need to download all 4 files because I don't even unzip the last 3 files and it still works


You have to download alll 4 files. Unzipping the first one will unzip all.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

rapidshare blows 
someone need to put them on http://thepiratebay.org/


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

burrrn can open and burn the cue files. 

http://www.burrrn.net/?page_id=6


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BigRed said:


> winzip works for the .rar file, and then unzips it to a .wv file. what then?


I'm getting really pissed at this. Spent most of my free time today trying to download ONE of these discs and it's an all around pain in the ass. Finally got all the files dl'ed ( did it twice,) and winzip keeps giving me an error when I try to extract after putting in the password. I am ready to kill. Please help me now/


----------



## quakerroatmeal (Aug 21, 2008)

Rapidshare does blow. You guys all have account where you are downloading multiple files at once? Someone put it on filefront megaupload or something better.


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> I'm getting really pissed at this. Spent most of my free time today trying to download ONE of these discs and it's an all around pain in the ass. Finally got all the files dl'ed ( did it twice,) and winzip keeps giving me an error when I try to extract after putting in the password. I am ready to kill. Please help me now/


IIRC the password is case sensitive. I copied and pasted it from the rapidshare page (not from the DIYMA post) and it worked fine.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

dewi1219 said:


> IIRC the password is case sensitive. I copied and pasted it from the rapidshare page (not from the DIYMA post) and it worked fine.


It's worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

**** yeah. Thanks...I'm a dumbass.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok so NOW I've got the files dl'ed and converted to wav from ape using winzip and foobar and the case sensitive password. Trying to burn them on a vista machine and it says I don't have the rights? WTF? Did that pos os really just deny me based on that alone? I want to smash the **** out of it if so. Can someone just mail me the discs? I'll trade you a set of infinity 4x6's or a fuse block/holder and some 4 gauge if need be. One other question, is the ape compression format lossless? If not then I really don't give a **** about any of this/


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

that's odd. I'm running on vista and I burned disc one with Nero 8 and didn't have any problems

now i need to build up the patience the get the rest of the discs...


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd burn you a copy, but I'm in Aust, so probably be easier to ask someone local to you 

I have a query re some of the 'Improvisation' tracks, when you REALLY crank these up does everyone else get the low level hiss through the recording? I'm trying to determine if it's my HU or it's in the recording itself and only really noticeable due to the silent sections in the material between notes? With my mid's now right on-axis this has probably been exarsorbated also.


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

goodstuff said:


> Can someone just mail me the discs?
> 
> One other question, is the ape compression format lossless?


Yes, the ape format is lossless. I'll burn the CDs for you, but it will probably be the weekend before I can do it. PM me your address and I'll take care of it.
Scott


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Your on here too Hoebag? hehe.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

find me the audison sq cd...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Can someone send me the files...stupid rapidshare logged my IP address and still thinks I'm downloading a file when I'm not and won't let me download anymore files.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

MaXaZoR said:


> Can someone send me the files...stupid rapidshare logged my IP address and still thinks I'm downloading a file when I'm not and won't let me download anymore files.


Try this:

Type command in the run box under the start menu. when it brings up the black screen type: ipconfig/renew_all and then give it a minute. type exit to get out of the black screen.
You might have to release your ip first if you are on a newer os (like xp I think) if you get confused or it won't work type: ipconfig/? and it should give you all the syntax options that are available. Alternatly you could wait till I get them in the mail and I can burn them and mail them to you or I could just give them to you at the meet.


----------



## rgaytan (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

Can some one pass me the password i dont have the password or probably i missed.
Thanks.


Regards...


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

rgaytan said:


> Hi
> 
> Can some one pass me the password i dont have the password or probably i missed.
> Thanks.
> ...


There is another thread where you can get the discs at that doesnt require a password:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...15-all-6-focal-demo-discs-ready-download.html


----------



## rgaytan (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome!! is working out of issues. I appreciate1


----------



## dimibo (Nov 24, 2011)

I have all 8 CD's, if someone want them just let me know


----------



## malestrom (Apr 13, 2012)

..................................


----------



## DHSX1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Discs 1-9 Here....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...32-focal-jmlab-demo-test-discs-1-9-enjoy.html


----------

